# Infested!



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok maybe not infested but this is what came in the mail from cbid today. You can imagine my anguish. 

I'm calling them in the morning. :mumbles:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Interesting, let us know how you make out.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That sucks! Nothing like a few little bugs to destroy your fine sticks.
Hope their customer service takes care of you.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:errrr:that doesn't look good.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Not cool! I just bought some from them also.


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Chris. Have you order from them before?


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ive never had a problem with them but i know a few people in the past have. I hear they work with you to get things fixed quickly. Lets hope that's the case


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

How are those Vigilante cigars ? Anyone ever try one ? I have been watching some of the auctions on Cbid myself/


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

I been thinking about pulling the trigger The trigger. I think i wait to hear how the customer service goes.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I just left them a message... they can call me back! LOL

nah but the cigars are very tasty. I'll get a review up once mine leave the freezer and get re humidified.


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Let me know about their customer service. I received a broken Colibri lighter from them, I have contacted their customer service department online but have not received any reply back.


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm glad that you noticed it before you stowed it away in your humidor.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

You'd better call for the Vigilante

or the exterminator


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Barndog said:


> I been thinking about pulling the trigger The trigger. I think i wait to hear how the customer service goes.


Brent, I just put a bid in on a box that ends at 11:55 tonight. If I win it, I will send you a 5er.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats good


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

wow nothing like getting a bug in a shipment. I wish you luck with them. Just remember to be nice when you talk to them. It always works for me.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Uhhhh is that bad? Hahaha just messing with you, thank God you caught it.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

there customer service is usually really good you shouldnt have a problem


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Ive only had one problem with those little bastards and i caught it when it was only the one out of one stick! Scares the living crap that it could happen though! Thank your lucky stars it hatched in route and not in your humi. Could have been BAD!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

That sucks man!! Hope everything works out well for you


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

That is the reason that I keep my cigars in the origional boxes. Those critters could migrate!


----------



## nootje (Feb 13, 2008)

yikes, thats not good.... Lucky you found it before it went in your humidor though!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

That is bad!!!!!!!! For C-Bid that is bad!!!!!!!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

That really sucks!!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

My experience with their customer service tell me that they will fix the problem. I once had my shipment delivered to someone else. I emailed them asking if they could call DHL and straighten it out. They emailed back the same day telling me not to worry about it and that they shipped a duplicate order. I didn't even ask for that - they did it on their own.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

make sure to let them kow about your forum activity. We are all waiting to see how this gets handled. That may expedite things a little.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck.


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Major bummer! I hope you can get things straightened out with their customer support. Good luck with that.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

good luck


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Yikes! I've had a few cigars with beetle holes. I isolated them for several months - no beetles - so I smoked them. (They were "special" cigars so I didn't want to toss them.) It could be the beetles are long gone or dead, then again... caution is the rule.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

That Sucks!!!


----------



## CincyBrown (Dec 31, 2007)

The hair on my neck is standing up.....yucky!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Jan 23, 2008)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> Ok maybe not infested but this is what came in the mail from cbid today. You can imagine my anguish.
> 
> I'm calling them in the morning. :mumbles:


That picture makes me want to go and pull "all" of my sticks out and check them carefully.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

alanf said:


> Yikes! I've had a few cigars with beetle holes. I isolated them for several months - no beetles - so I smoked them. (They were "special" cigars so I didn't want to toss them.) It could be the beetles are long gone or dead, then again... caution is the rule.


Yeah I have the Vigilantes in quarantine in my freezer to kill whatever MIGHT be living.

The one that had the blatant holes in it is going under the knife as soon as I get word from CI. I'm hoping to hear from them sometime today.


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

sorry to hear man!


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo (Mar 6, 2007)

Holey burrowing bugs batman! That sucks major, I would rather get stuck with a box of dog rockets. Let us know how you come out with customer service. I have been looking hard at Cbid, if they don't take care of something like that I will look hard someplace else. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

just eeewww
thank goodness for cellophane


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

What a shame. Hopefully they replace it!


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

Did the bugs go through the cellophane? I can't tell for sure from the pics ...


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I had a problem with cracked wrappers from Cbid on a couple of cigars and they credited my credit card for them the next day, no questions asked. I think they are ok CS wise.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

C-Bid has always taken care of anything wrong with any of my orders. I had a box of rocky patel mini torpedos that were peeling. Not bad but, a few flakes coming off the wrapper. I called, told the rep what was, and he told me to keep that box and sent me another in two days. They're great considering the volume they deal with.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

dravensghost said:


> just eeewww
> thank goodness for cellophane


I've had stuff form them come in that was damaged and they take care of it right away and tell you to pitch the bad stuff. Their customer service is very good.

As for the beetles, they can go right through the cellophone if they want to get to the next stick. :sweat: Glad to hear you caught it before putting it in your humi.:biggrin:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah they went right through the cellophane.

As far as Cbid's customer service is concerned, I'm pretty happy with em. They got right down to business and called this morning. They asked me to send the cigars back (I think because I sound like a young kid trying to get more cigars for free :lol: ) and they said they are crediting my card back the 22 bucks. We'll see when that goes through. 

So far a good experience.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I have had a few issues with CBid. The big one was a box of Oliva MBIII never arived at my door even though DHL said they had delivered them. It took a few phone calls from me to get the ball rolling but they took care of me and sent out a brand new box, I might note also that they were very easy to work with while on the phone. I have had a few smaller issues with them in the past and never had a problem with them rectifying them. I know others though have had major issues with CI before, but that has not been my experience.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*be happy you found it!*


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

They have good Service. Sorry about the bugs. I had a outbreak this past summer that took out 25 sticks!


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

I had a nightmare last night featuring this pic, but in my humidors and my cigars. I kept opening up humi's, picking cigars, and seeing holes ... too much cigar on the brain!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Alright so here is an update for everyone.

Apparently c-bid didn't realize they were supposed to do anything about the cigars even though they told me they would send a shipping label and give me a refund. Nothing was in the case file about the beetles or the cigars or anything. 

Needless to say, the refund hasn't happened and the labels were never shipped. (They are supposed to be shipped tomorrow... we'll see.) 

Kinda irritating but this is the first problem I've had with c-bid so I'll hold my judgment till after things get squared away.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Chris. I would put a hold on the credit card. Call them and contest the charge until it's fixed by CI.


----------

